# Shameless brag :)



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

What can I say, I'm a proud mom! And I have good reason to be. A few short years ago, the fact that there was a dog in her sight, barking (or even not barking, sometimes presence alone was enough) would have driven her so crazy, that I would have to pick her up and carry her to where she couldn't see or hear the other dog. She wasn't aggressive reactive, but 9 month old puppy with out any prior socialization/training cooped up in a bathroom 18 hours a day (not by me, but by her prior owner) reactive  With LOTS of training, and lots of exercise, we have this!  


See video here


And if you have a "problem child" don't give up on them! Trust me, there were times when I wanted to scream and cry and give up, but I didn't, and I have bonded so well to this dog because of everything we've had to work through.


----------

